# He's playing with his smoker again



## JillyBean (Jun 22, 2008)

DH is spending a lovely Sunday playing with his smoker.  This weekend, the second in a row, he's smoking ABTs (Atomic Buffalo Turds) which are jalapenos stuffed with cream and cheddar cheese and wrapped in bacon, and "Fatties", ground meat rolled around various fillings like a jelly roll.  He's making two because we always share with the neighbours - one is stuffed with pizza sauce, pepperoni and mozza cheese and the other is stuffed with pepper jack cheese, mushrooms and onions.  And finally, because I whined, he's smoking a fillet of salmon for me to have on bagels.  Mmmmmm!  I LOVE Sundays!

I'd post pics but apparently I haven't been a member long enough or haven't posted enough...can't remember the specifics of the error message I received.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd be lovin' Sundays too!!!!


----------



## David Cottrell (Jun 22, 2008)

Hurry up and get twenty posts and then please do share those pics! I would like to see what you are talking about!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm with David. I love seeing food. Or is that I love sea food... any food I see? 
The jalapenos sound great. I haven't wrapped them with bacon (I like them grilled with cream cheese and a shrimp stuffing). Bacon.... that sounds downright decadent


----------



## JillyBean (Jun 22, 2008)

Er...I'm at 12, this makes 13...sheesh, how do you type with your mouth full?

The bacon is decadent, I keep telling myself that all the bad stuff ends up in the drip tray...yeah, that's it, it all drips out and becomes healthy for me, like broccoli!


----------



## The Z (Jun 22, 2008)

We're allowed to say "turds" here?   LOL


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 22, 2008)

making some abts myself ..


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 22, 2008)

i chaRACTER ..


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

make the rest of the posts here to get them out of the way. Just say hello everyone or something each post. lol


----------



## sattie (Jun 22, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I'm with David. I love seeing food. Or is that I love sea food... any food I see?
> The jalapenos sound great. I haven't wrapped them with bacon (I like them grilled with cream cheese and a shrimp stuffing). Bacon.... that sounds downright decadent


 
I sea food, I eat it!  ABT... that is a new one on me (the name, not the ingredients), quite humorus!!!  I agree, we need to see pics of this wonderful stuff!


----------



## QSis (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's a photo of ABT's, just off the smoker.






By qsis, shot with Canon PowerShot S230 at 2007-08-24

Jillybean, it's up to you to post the photos of fatties - I haven't tried them yet!

Lee


----------



## JillyBean (Jun 22, 2008)

Now that's a LOT of abts! He tried the boats the first time, this time he left the stems on and stuffed them whole. Aesthetically the whole ones look better, but for well distributed flavour I liked the boats best.

The fatties, prep:










And getting ready to slice:


----------



## QSis (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, Jilly, both of those fatties sound and look fantastic!  Did you like them at all, or did you just stick with your salmon?

Lee


----------



## pacanis (Jun 23, 2008)

Lee, Jilly.... great pics.
Those look absolutely fantastic.  Great color on those appetisers/meals.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 23, 2008)

QSis and Jilly- good stuff! Mind posting recipes with technique tips? (As ingredients are somewhat obvious!)


----------



## sattie (Jun 23, 2008)

Man oh man that looks great!!!!  I wished I knew how to smoke!


----------



## JillyBean (Jun 23, 2008)

Even on the gas grill it's easy...just requires some attention, not really that easy for me .

The fatties were really good, although after testing the ABTs all day, we weren't all that hungry by the time it was all done.  I'd made potato salad (Texas style, mostly mustard) and I think we'll have leftovers for a while.

Sliced up the mushroom/onion roll and had it on a piece of crusty bread with mustard for lunch and it was really good, I'm thinking those are good things to make for family picnics or outdoor events.  They're easy to transport, easy to re-heat, and taste great...like a big smoked sausage with stuffing.

The salmon was a really cheap cut because I wanted to try it and DH wasn't sure about it, so after we picked at it and tested it several times I flaked it and saved it for breakfast with capers, cream cheese, and bagels.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 23, 2008)

looks fantastic ..


----------



## QSis (Jun 23, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> QSis and Jilly- good stuff! Mind posting recipes with technique tips? (As ingredients are somewhat obvious!)


 

Jill, here's a copy of my PM to kitchenelf.

She has a smoker, but you can do this on a gas grill or in the oven (they just won't taste as smokey).  All you have to do is cook them till the bacon is cooked.

Lee

I don't know if I've ever posted the recipe, K.E., but variations of it are all over BBQ forums.

Here's my way:

Split jalapenos in half, lengthwise, and scrape out seeds.

Fill the halves with cream cheese, then top with halves of Lil' Smokey weiners. 

Wrap each filled and topped jalapeno half with a half slice of bacon. 

Smoke open-side up until bacon is crisp, or at least, DONE.

I like cherry wood for these.

Enjoy!

Lee


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the "fatties" Jilly! My DIL used to make something less exotic - just a hot-dog wiener size/shaped piece of ground beef wrapped in a single slice of bacon and rolled in a ton of cracked black pepper.  

But, these fatties have sparked my "things to try" imagination:

Ground BEEF:

Cheeseball Fatty: carmalized onions and sliced/grated smoked or red-wine cheddar cheeseballs. Adding some sauteed mushrooms would be an option.

Ground CHICKEN/TURKEY:

Southern Fatty: cornbread dressing - with or without oysters.

Cajun Fatty: cajun rice with shrimp or crawfish.

Ground LAMB:

Lebanese Fatty: saffron rice pilaf with onion and garlic.

Greek Fatty I: feta cheese and chopped spinach - a little oregano, maybe a pinch of allspice, nutmeg  and/or cinnamon?

Greek Fatty II: Greek tomato sauce with a little oregano, a pinch of allspice, nutmeg  and/or cinnamon; roasted eggplant, and feta cheese.

Ground PORK:

German Fatty: chopped cabbage, or sauerkraut, with apples and cardamom.

Hawaiian Fatty: something using pineapple ....

Cuban Fatty: something with black beans, rice, and coconut milk ....

And I've just gotten started!


----------



## Constance (Jun 23, 2008)

DH smoked fatties and Atomic Buffalo Turds while my cousin from New Mexico was here. Cousin made the peppers, and they were way too hot for me. I think we'll try them next time with banana peppers instead of jalapenos. 
I love your ideas for filling the fatties!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 1, 2008)

Great look'n Grub!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love to do fatties as I smoke some Q. Sliced and eat with crackers,yummmmm!


----------

